# Year of the Beast



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Believe me I know what gets planted in the EUP. No comparison with other places in the state. The consent decree has an arrangement with the DNR where the DNR has to plant 250,000 Chinook at Nunns Creek and has nothing to do with the Carp River other than proximity. The reason that the Carp has never changed is that the DNR needs permission from CORA in order to plant any fish or so they say. I find that hard to believe. The DNR took the Atlantic Salmon that the Carp River was getting and moved those fish downstate and killed a highly successful return of fish. It was not a major plant but the return was shocking.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

Back on topic, a friend of mine was fishing with a couple other guys and ended up with 2 11# fish.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

15 lb buck taken 10 days ago plugging


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

That is a nice buck steelhead. It has been a couple of years since I have landed a 15. I hope to do just that on Saturday with a tip up.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

There defiantly are some bigger fish around ... here are just a couple from what I had on my phone . All from different rivers....The smallest one at the bottom was 11.5 lbs . Don't carry a scale with me , but the buddy I was with had one. The top fish pictured is definitely the biggest fish I have seen on my boat , and may be close to 15 lbs.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great fish! This thread is looking up! Any guesses on weight for the two I posted above? I don't carry a scale either.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Great fish! This thread is looking up! Any guesses on weight for the two I posted above? I don't carry a scale either.


Without knowing the dimensions its hard to even guess. They are both solid teen fish for sure. The bottom one was very thick, can see how the belly sags around your fingers, not that the other was not girthy also. It also looks like the first fish in your photos is longer then the second. Pretty much after 32", 1" of girth can add an entire additional pound. So say an average 32" Steelhead has a 16" girth and weighs 11 lbs +/- a few ounces. So we catch a 32" Steelhead with a 17" girth so we figure its 12 lbs +/- and so on. With that said I would think both your fish would be in the 13+ lb class, but this is only a guess. I figured mine in order of the images appear and again these are guesstimates to the nearest pound 15lb, 14lb, 13lb, 12lb and the others 10-11lb. But after seeing guys posting pics this season of weighed fish maybe I ride my estimates a side to far on the cautious side of things. Things get tricky when they get girthy, because if the entire fish is thick and not just the belly area. Using different formulas from out west for my 32x18 for example the one most elaborate graph puts it close to 15 pounds. Which if you look back at the photo it is a big chunky boy much like yours. I lean more towards is being 13 pounds range just to be on the safe side but its released and we will never know.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Without knowing the dimensions its hard to even guess. They are both solid teen fish for sure. The bottom one was very thick, can see how the belly sags around your fingers, not that the other was not girthy also. It also looks like the first fish in your photos is longer then the second. Pretty much after 32", 1" of girth can add an entire additional pound. So say an average 32" Steelhead has a 16" girth and weighs 11 lbs +/- a few ounces. So we catch a 32" Steelhead with a 17" girth so we figure its 12 lbs +/- and so on. With that said I would think both your fish would be in the 13+ lb class, but this is only a guess. I figured mine in order of the images appear and again these are guesstimates to the nearest pound 15lb, 14lb, 13lb, 12lb and the others 10-11lb. But after seeing guys posting pics this season of weighed fish maybe I ride my estimates a side to far on the cautious side of things. Things get tricky when they get girthy, because if the entire fish is thick and not just the belly area. Using different formulas from out west for my 32x18 for example the one most elaborate graph puts it close to 15 pounds. Which if you look back at the photo it is a big chunky boy much like yours. I lean more towards is being 13 pounds range just to be on the safe side but its released and we will never know.


A further example of two weighed steelhead. A fellow member on here caught a 36" summer steelhead off the pier a few seasons back got it weight after driving all the way home and I believe it went 14 something pounds. A friend caught a 36" summer steelhead this year and it went over 19 pounds I believe it was. I dont remember the exact girths but the 19 pounder was much much thicker then the 14 pounder. Past 30-32" in length Girth makes a world of difference.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think you guys are getting a little carried away. Most of these pics look like 10-12lb fish at most, unless you're all really big dudes. I don't see anything near 15lbs, aside from maybe one. Can't claim weight, unless you used scales.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think you guys are getting a little carried away. Most of these pics look like 10-12lb fish at most, unless you're all really big dudes. I don't see anything near 15lbs, aside from maybe one. Can't claim weight, unless you used scales.


Please notice the Boga near my buddies feet


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> Wow!!!! More Popcorn. I love it when the west side guys complain that the DNR is not planting enough fish over there. If it wasn't for the consent decree the EUP would not get squat for fish plants. I don't know what the WUP gets but it is probably less than the EUP.


When was the last time you pulled up to park at your spot and there 12 cars there already at 6:00am? A crowded day for you is two other dudes. The pressure on EUP streams isn't a fraction of what we deal with down here. No need for anything close to the same hatchery support.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Without knowing the dimensions its hard to even guess. They are both solid teen fish for sure. The bottom one was very thick, can see how the belly sags around your fingers, not that the other was not girthy also. It also looks like the first fish in your photos is longer then the second. Pretty much after 32", 1" of girth can add an entire additional pound. So say an average 32" Steelhead has a 16" girth and weighs 11 lbs +/- a few ounces. So we catch a 32" Steelhead with a 17" girth so we figure its 12 lbs +/- and so on. With that said I would think both your fish would be in the 13+ lb class, but this is only a guess. I figured mine in order of the images appear and again these are guesstimates to the nearest pound 15lb, 14lb, 13lb, 12lb and the others 10-11lb. But after seeing guys posting pics this season of weighed fish maybe I ride my estimates a side to far on the cautious side of things. Things get tricky when they get girthy, because if the entire fish is thick and not just the belly area. Using different formulas from out west for my 32x18 for example the one most elaborate graph puts it close to 15 pounds. Which if you look back at the photo it is a big chunky boy much like yours. I lean more towards is being 13 pounds range just to be on the safe side but its released and we will never know.




I was thinking between 13 and 15 as well. Thanks for the info too! I wasn't asking for exact weight AS just a n estimate to have a little fun.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Benzie Rover said:


> When was the last time you pulled up to park at your spot and there 12 cars there already at 6:00am? A crowded day for you is two other dudes. The pressure on EUP streams isn't a fraction of what we deal with down here. No need for anything close to the same hatchery support.


I don't remember when the last time was that I arrived at 6:00 am. On a good fishing day I am leaving to go home at 6:00 am. Even so I like to think that I am good enough to still catch fish when the pressure is on. There are a few local guys that fish the EUP streams and a good number of people from other parts of the state and country. My guess is that on any given day 10 percent of the fishermen catch 90 percent of the fish.


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

Got these on 12/10/2016 the one in the middle is 30inch's not sure on weight.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why would you stringer 3 Steelhead through the eyes? I am just curious. You can safely put a stringer through one gill, and they won't come off. Salmon will flail and flop, and I've had them literally tear their jaw apart and get off a stringer. But I've never had that happen with a Steelhead. If I was going to run a stringer through a fish's eye, I would rather put it through a gill, then slice the gill to bleed them quickly - which is what I usually do. I do realize that those strung fish are going to die, and I don't believe that fish feel pain anything like we do - they don't have a central nervous system like mammals do. But still................

Unless they are super fat, or super slim, I always figure a 30 inch Steelhead is around 10#, and you can add, or subtract 1# per inch over, or under. The further you get from 30" the more you will vary from that rule-of-thumb formula.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Back on march 17th of 73, i caught a kamloop trout in the grand, they had been planted my a city commissioner in the mid 60's, the fish was in the gr press, n on tv 13. when i caught the fish it weighted 17# n was 28" long n 28" around ,, ya i said 28 inchs...When i got a state record trophy from commissioner Swager the trophy read 30" n 16 1/2# ( the state did not recognize it because they did not plant them, scale samples were taken n a hush, hush was put on the whole thing )....Multispeciestamer how do them dimensions sound?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> Why would you stringer 3 Steelhead through the eyes? I am just curious....... That was camon pratice back in the river salmon days


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Benzie Rover said:


> When was the last time you pulled up to park at your spot and there 12 cars there already at 6:00am? A crowded day for you is two other dudes. The pressure on EUP streams isn't a fraction of what we deal with down here. No need for anything close to the same hatchery support.


I did pull up to the Pere Marquette river one afternoon and saw 12 vehicles in the parking lot. All of them were hatchery trucks.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

12 hatchery trucks on the PM, lol. Gonna call that out as BS

There's probably not even 12 coldwater hatchery trucks for the entire state, and there's not enough stocking on the entire PM to require that many truckloads


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Why would you stringer 3 Steelhead through the eyes? I am just curious. You can safely put a stringer through one gill, and they won't come off. Salmon will flail and flop, and I've had them literally tear their jaw apart and get off a stringer. But I've never had that happen with a Steelhead. If I was going to run a stringer through a fish's eye, I would rather put it through a gill, then slice the gill to bleed them quickly - which is what I usually do. I do realize that those strung fish are going to die, and I don't believe that fish feel pain anything like we do - they don't have a central nervous system like mammals do. But still................
> 
> Unless they are super fat, or super slim, I always figure a 30 inch Steelhead is around 10#, and you can add, or subtract 1# per inch over, or under. The further you get from 30" the more you will vary from that rule-of-thumb formula.


Putting the stringer through the eye's is just a habit and I do this to any larger fish.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

sdean said:


> Got these on 12/10/2016 the one in the middle is 30inch's not sure on weight.


On Thanksgiving day i caught a healthy looking 30 incher that looked much like yours.... my 15 lb Rapala scale said 10# 4oz.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

o_mykiss said:


> 12 hatchery trucks on the PM, lol. Gonna call that out as BS
> 
> There's probably not even 12 coldwater hatchery trucks for the entire state, and there's not enough stocking on the entire PM to require that many truckloads


You have to remember that Robert has seen things and experienced things the rest of us simply can't comprehend. The day that there were a dozen hatchery trucks at M37? Green Cottage? Gleason's? The EUP stream that had a run of Atlantics where 30 fish days were common and all the fish weighed 20# or more. The night a squadron of C-135's dropped hundreds of wolves in the UP. The day the Governor, DNR Director and head of USFWS admitted something that proved something about the thing I don't remember but it was really important and just goes to show something else.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

riverbob said:


> Back on march 17th of 73, i caught a kamloop trout in the grand, they had been planted my a city commissioner in the mid 60's, the fish was in the gr press, n on tv 13. when i caught the fish it weighted 17# n was 28" long n 28" around ,, ya i said 28 inchs...When i got a state record trophy from commissioner Swager the trophy read 30" n 16 1/2# ( the state did not recognize it because they did not plant them, scale samples were taken n a hush, hush was put on the whole thing )....Multispeciestamer how do them dimensions sound?


Sounds like an absolute foot ball. Has the girth to reach the weight. Its easier for me to figure wights based on dimensions then having some Jo blow say he weighed it on a scale, and the fish look no where near what they say it weighs. I use to carry a self calibrated scale around and weigh every fish I caught just so Id have an idea. I haven't owned a scale in probably 6 years.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think you guys are getting a little carried away. Most of these pics look like 10-12lb fish at most, unless you're all really big dudes. I don't see anything near 15lbs, aside from maybe one. Can't claim weight, unless you used scales.


Thats why I use dimensions to eliminate that. 
For average healthy length and girthed Steelhead rounded to nearest pound.
30"x15" 10 Lbs
31"x16" 11 lbs
32"x16" 12 lbs
33"x17" 13 lbs
And so on. 
for every 1" of girth beyond average girth +1 lb


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not into weights but checking the calibration of your scale is pretty easy. Weigh an empty five gallon bucket, add two cups of water and and see if it goes up a pound, actually 1.04375# but come on dude, relax. Keep adding two cups at a time and see if the scale maintains accuracy. Set the bucket down between tests and see if sudden addition of weight is less accurate than slow addition. After you find out that your scale is more or less accurate in certain ranges or at certain temperatures, lie about it and keep fishing.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I use 2 different brand/style digitals and they read the same for me. This was yesterday. Maybe not quite beast. She was 9lb 12oz.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Smada962 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't like to weigh the fish I release because it puts a lot of unnecessary stress on their necks/spines. Fish weren't meant to be hung vertically out of water with all their weight being supported by their necks. I do weigh most the fish I keep though just for reference.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Smada962 said:


> I don't like to weigh the fish I release because it puts a lot of unnecessary stress on their necks/spines. Fish weren't meant to be hung vertically out of water with all their weight being supported by their necks. I do weigh most the fish I keep though just for reference.


Need one of those bag systems like the high end carp fisherman use to support the entire fish. I feel it could damage slim coating though.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

A trick you can use if you deem the fish heavy enough to be hurt is to weigh it in and with the net, then afterwards weigh net alone and measure difference. Certainly something to be mindful of when planning to release the fish.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Managed a nice Dimer today exactly 10lbs. MagLips getting it done as per usual with this nice double striper!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> You have to remember that Robert has seen things and experienced things the rest of us simply can't comprehend. The day that there were a dozen hatchery trucks at M37? Green Cottage? Gleason's? The EUP stream that had a run of Atlantics where 30 fish days were common and all the fish weighed 20# or more. The night a squadron of C-135's dropped hundreds of wolves in the UP. The day the Governor, DNR Director and head of USFWS admitted something that proved something about the thing I don't remember but it was really important and just goes to show something else.


Just spit coffee on my keyboard and screen... Lol! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> So lets see your pics of these big Steelhead that have been showing up this fall season. These are the photos of the big dogs 30"+ 10lbs+
> 
> The big dog 35x18"
> 
> ...


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

11# plug eater


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Catfish keats said:


> 11# plug eater


Is it just coincidence that the majority of these are taken on MagLips? Doubt it.

MERRY FISHMAS


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Julez81 said:


> Is it just coincidence that the majority of these are taken on MagLips? Doubt it.
> 
> MERRY FISHMAS


Well when thats what everyone is running these days, cant be caught on other plugs if the other plugs are not in the water.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

And the year of the beast continues with a solid, black lipped buck... he was hungry for a custom painted k9


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

31x15 from Monday


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> 31x15 from Monday


Tank.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> Tank.


They take so long to get in the net fishing solo from the boat.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> They take so long to get in the net fishing solo from the boat.


 One of these days ill have to join you and ill net some of these beasts for ya.


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ended with an 11 lb hen on float with wax and 12lb male on gold and black tot... much bigger fish this year than last.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

naterpM-37 said:


> Ended with an 11 lb hen on float with wax and 12lb male on gold and black tot... much bigger fish this year than last.
> View attachment 239080


That is a dark male! Been hanging around for a bit.


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

Back in November, at the beginning of the run. 35"x22", 18lbs on cheap scale.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well to continue on my father caught his new personal best today decided he wanted one for the wall. 33x18" after being bleed out and out of the water for awhile it went 14.1 on a certified scale.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Why would you stringer 3 Steelhead through the eyes? I am just curious. You can safely put a stringer through one gill, and they won't come off. Salmon will flail and flop, and I've had them literally tear their jaw apart and get off a stringer. But I've never had that happen with a Steelhead. If I was going to run a stringer through a fish's eye, I would rather put it through a gill, then slice the gill to bleed them quickly - which is what I usually do. I do realize that those strung fish are going to die, and I don't believe that fish feel pain anything like we do - they don't have a central nervous system like mammals do. But still................
> 
> Unless they are super fat, or super slim, I always figure a 30 inch Steelhead is around 10#, and you can add, or subtract 1# per inch over, or under. The further you get from 30" the more you will vary from that rule-of-thumb formula.


When your 10 ft off the water, you better! Seen fish last year that where put through the gill and lost pulling them up.


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Rich Z said:


> View attachment 246265


 what a fight that had to be!! Congrats!


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks - It was a pretty slow morning but he made up for it


----------

